# CO2 Setup Cost?



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Wondering what i'll need for a CO2 setup and how much it'll cost. I am planning a 29 gallon heavily planted tank. I was thinking a 5 gal cylinder, a regulator, and tubing. What else do I need?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Husky_Jim put together a hell of an article on setting up a CO2 system, everything you need is right there.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=40522

I would however caution against spending all that money on your first planted set up, Yeast bottles are a pain in the ass and I can't stand them, but it's a good way to see if you really want to pursue a high maintenance tank before you invest a whole ton of money into a CO2 system.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Husky_Jim put together a hell of an article on setting up a CO2 system, everything you need is right there.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=40522
> 
> ...


i agree it's a lot of work and i'd advise you to think carefully before you decide to spend hundreds of dollars on supplies. it costs a lot of money and time to maintain a planted tank. you'll also need a uv light since algae will be growing like crazy. proper lighting is a necessity as well. i gave up after redoing my tank twice and hundres of dollars on supplies. algae will be your worst nightmare.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

oh yea, start off with a cheap co2 system that you can buy from petsmart. it's like 30 bucks. will last about 4 months till you have to buy replacements. see how you like it first before you spend the big bucks.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Husky_Jim put together a hell of an article on setting up a CO2 system, everything you need is right there.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=40522
> 
> ...


totally agree....


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

yea i just bought the co2 thing at petsmart today cant wait to see the results


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

im currently trying the jungle labs co2 fizz factory and i have a planted tank journal goin about it 
9 bucks at petsmart
and its good for up to 40 gallon tanks 
very cheap and im seeing pretty good results in only a week 
if that works then go pressurized 
give it a shot i think its probably as effective as the 30 dollar one 
and lasts just about as long and a 3rd of the price 
later
]


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought (2) cheap yeast co2 systems for my 75 gallon and within a month my vals grew across the top and starting folding down the sides. Trimming is a hassle. I removed the co2 and let the plants grow slow. still no algae blooms so im happy


----------

